# US DOT number size



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

can anyone tell me what the required size is for DOT numbers on semi's and farm trucks? I've searched the internet and can't seem to find it.


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello, we do vehicle wraps and in Ohio on trucks we usually size the ODOT numbers at 2.5" tall and they strech symmetricaly. that is the maxi,um size we have done. I don't beleive there is a specific but you should call DOT in your state. I looked on web and have seen between 1.5 and 2.5" When trucks come to us with them already that is typical. rick


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help Rick.


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

Just make sure they're BIG enough for the man to see, won't never have any trouble with em being too big, only too small.


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

I talked to some local companies and they told me they have their DOT numbers done in 3" to make sure they can be seen. So 3" sounds good to me


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree three iches is good, they just look alittle funny because you will probably have to compress the length some to fit on the door. I have checked so many sites and have come up with nothing specific. rick


----------

